# The Cubing Club - Weekly Competition



## CharlesSub20 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello! This week The Cubing Club is hosting another weekly comp with prizes, *as we are sponsored by TheCubicle*.

We have a lot of different events and you can compete *until this sunday*.

*Link to the server: 








Join the The Cubing Club Discord Server!


Check out the The Cubing Club community on Discord - hang out with 327 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




All info for the competition is on this page: 





TCC - Compete







www.thecubingclub.com




*
If we hit *60 competitors* the prizes will be bumped and I will make another competition


----------

